# magging a Torium, how many magnets



## gvick (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm in the process of magging a Torium 16; I have purchased some d62 earth magnets with cups. There is plenty of room between the side plate and spool to mount 5 or more magnets but I don't think I will need anymore than 2 or 3. I have compared these magnets to the ones in my Penn 555, these are twice as large. Any ideas how many I should start out with?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

take all the breaks out...start with the 5 mags and work your way down. Clean out all that excess grease, take out all the bearings, flush em out and re-oil.

On one of my Toriums, I liked the 2 breaks and 2 mag combo.

Will the mags be static or adjustible?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Just remember you can't tap the end plates on the toriums to thread screws into so you will have to glue a nut on the outside of the endplate in order to knobby mag them. 

Also I beleive (I could be wrong) that the only torium with brakes is the 14. I don't think the 16 size and up have any brakes.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

duh Toruim 16 not a 14.....PM sent...with the mag instructions.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

*easy as pie*

best to do an adjustable, 2 3/8's one on top of the other rare earth mags. 1 1/2' bolt with appropriate nut jb welded to the housing after scuffing the nut and housing. 4 20's and 2 16's...as you can see I'm quite fond of them.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I also just put grease back in one of my 16's to be able to back off the mag, I'll let you know what I find out. Seems like they are wicked fast and you need too much mag.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

grease worked for an unmagged reel, mind you it was 50 degrees so it would be slower then you'd normally have it. I'm taking it out of mine though, too slow for a magged reel.


----------

